# Work experience in commodity sector



## makybe04 (13 July 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm nearly finished a Bachelor of Science degree specialising in agriculture. I'm just looking for jobs at the moment for 2012. Long term I would like to gain employment as a commodity trader, trading soft commodities. Recently, I did a couple of weeks with a grain trader and found it really beneficial.

I was wondering if anyone had any advice for finding a job in this sector? Is it a matter of doing work experience and impressing this way? or do I need to have contacts? Do I send out an emailing showing my interest with an attaching CV? or do I just sit back and wait for advertised jobs?

Thanks for any help.


----------

